# Ok guys don't laugh but I need help identifying this beast



## ZE52414 (Jan 20, 2017)

FYI the frame is upside down. Hawthorne??


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2017)

Whoa!:eek:


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 20, 2017)

lol....looks like a up side down Prewar RoadMaster (CWC)


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> lol....looks like a up side down Prewar RoadMaster (CWC)



Post war springer, no?


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 20, 2017)

Could be


----------



## mrg (Jan 20, 2017)

Post war CWC frame and sprocket also.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 20, 2017)

It looks like it has chain adjusters on it, when that make it a prewar frame


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 20, 2017)

I hope your kidding. That is one ugly franken bike with only a few good parts.


----------



## Boris (Jan 20, 2017)

Well that's just plain stupid.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 21, 2017)

Lets just say it's a mess of a bike that has not fully been ruined and with a lil help can be put back right side up (no pun there ) and ridden off into the sunset.


----------



## ranman (Jan 21, 2017)

I've seen a lot of crazy stuff. That's pretty crazy or "creative". Looks like a post war springer.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm gonna guess that it was owned by the guy in the middle of the picture!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 21, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> lol....looks like a up side down Prewar RoadMaster (CWC)



yap


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey thanks a lot guys!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 21, 2017)

You need anymore complements? Lol! The long goose neck is classic.


----------



## the2finger (Jan 21, 2017)

Built on mescaline?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 21, 2017)

I had one of these, not put together like that one. it's a late 40s CWC, so postwar.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 23, 2017)

Usually see that chain ring on Western Flyers.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 23, 2017)

I like it- a home made tall bike.  I wouldn't change a thing and I wouldn't strip it for parts.


----------



## frank 81 (Jan 23, 2017)

My eldest Son Built one like that when he was 12 years old, In 1972 Sorry I don't have a picture of it.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 23, 2017)

Here may be the basis of this one...1968 Popular Mechanics... "Be sure to check your local ordinances to see if this bike is legal before you begin."


----------



## kreika (Jan 23, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Well that's just plain stupid.



With a side of dangerous to boot!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Notice all the snow--ice? That is a Darwin in the making--or at least an honorable mention! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Notice all the snow--ice? That is a Darwin in the making--or at least an honorable mention! V/r Shawn



And the rider is wearing a beret...


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 26, 2017)

Can you say abortion.


----------



## skiptooth (Jul 26, 2017)

yep post war cwc , what do you do w/the seat post on the bottom?


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 27, 2017)

I like it- but not gonna ride it. At my age if you break a hip- it`s over...-------Cowboy


----------



## LarzBahrs (Jul 27, 2017)

That chainring came predominently on Hawthorne badged bikes and no, rear facing drop outs did not indicated prewar exclusively. Both cwc and Huffman built bikes with rearfacing dropouts and tensioners into the 50s.


----------



## stezell (Jul 27, 2017)

skiptooth said:


> yep post war cwc , what do you do w/the seat post on the bottom?



I would say leave the seat post so you're guaranteed an injury.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 28, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Notice all the snow--ice? That is a Darwin in the making--or at least an honorable mention! V/r Shawn



I wonder where Morris G. Hults is today...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 28, 2017)

That bike has been listed on Craigslist, by a man who does garage sale buys, and tries to make a profit. He's in Eureka, Illinois... And I bought my 1946 DX Peoria King from him. I watched for a long time, I did get the price down some, but still paid plenty! However, I do love my DX PK! Also, I later bought a 1948 Schwinn step-thru from another Eureka local as a parts bike for other projects @ $10.00; that, I learned had come from the same fella who owns (owned) this bike and had it listed on Craig's list 4 sale. He had it when I bought the DX PK.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 28, 2017)

I think it may have been Ronald Reagans bike when he went to Eureka college.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 1, 2017)

Cwc frame.... When that seat tube snaps make sure you have your iron panties on.


----------



## spoker (Aug 2, 2017)

meth riders mascot!!


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2017)

Seems like way quick way to lose the family jewels.


----------

